# Need help port forwarding with Transmission



## Mario8672 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Belkin 802.11g router which worked fine and gave me the message "Port is open" on port 9012 with the app "Transmission". Recently, I turned on my iMac and it said that "Port is stealth" instead of "port is open". My download speeds are now barely over 3kb/s compared to 70kb/s before. It would be really appreciated if someone could help me out with this.


Thanks in advance




The screen on Transmission:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a265/Mario8672/Picture2.jpg


----------



## Yellowbeard (Jan 20, 2008)

what did u change?  software update?


----------



## Mario8672 (Jan 20, 2008)

As far as I know, I didn't change anything or update anything.


----------

